# Ghostwheel's Top Ten Signs you're in a McDojo



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 25, 2001)

10.     You instructor has a Grandmasters Certificate. In Crayon.

 9.      The Senior Assistant Instructor is a 4 year old black belt.

 8.      The sign in the window says the school trains in more than 
	 10 martial arts.

 7.      Its a Korean art. {g}  
[Ed. Note: HEY!!]

 6.      Your instructor tries to sell you Amway products.

 5.      While examining the schools tournament trophies, you find 
	 3 for spelling bees.

 4.      Reading the contract for the school is considered a kata 
	 (and a long one at that).

 3.      No one sweats.

 2.      While at a tournament, your opponent finds out who your 
	 teacher is and high-fives his teacher.

 1.      When paying for your belt examinations, the instructor asks:
         "Do you want fries with that?"


----------



## Kirk (Jan 13, 2002)

*Ghostwheel's Top Ten Signs you're in a McDojo *

1. You instructor has a Grandmasters Certificate. In Crayon. 
2. The Senior Assistant Instructor is a 4 year old black belt. 
3. The sign in the window says the school trains in more than       
    10 martial arts. 
4. Deleted, for fear of p!$$!ng someone off.
5. Your instructor tries to sell you Amway products. 
6. While examining the schools tournament trophies, you find 3 
    for spelling bees. 
7. Reading the contract for the school is considered a kata (and a 
    long one at that). 
8. No one sweats. 
9. While at a tournament, your opponent finds out who your 
    teacher is and high-fives his teacher. 
10. When paying for your belt examinations, the instructor 
      asks: "Do you want fries with that?"


----------



## white dragon (Feb 11, 2002)

Would number 4 have anything to do with Korea? Hmmm....?


----------



## Kirk (Feb 11, 2002)

ROFL!!!!  I plead the fifth.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 11, 2002)

Personally, I like number 5.  

Never had Amway, did however have Mary Kay, and Nutralite.

Course, I still got my Amway kit in the basement...doesnt everyone?


----------



## Kirk (Feb 11, 2002)

Ummm .. I hafta plead the fifth again


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 11, 2002)

I got kicked out....had trouble drawing circles.


----------



## white dragon (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't actually get number 5. :shrug:


----------



## Yari (Feb 12, 2002)

OK, I've got nine of them. Do I have to worry even though I don't know what number 4 is?

I gotta say that my instructor showed me his katana, which looked like the one from the souviniers store. But he assurred me that the one in the shop was a copy. His katana wasn't sharp, but he told me that he'd done it himself, since it was one of those katana's that would leap out at people and strike. Consideret guy.... He also showed me a picture of him and O-sensei, from when he got his 3dan in Aikido. And He got it when he was 18(his 20 now)... I'm really impressed. 

And to top it off, and show how a nice guy he is, he promised to take care of ALL my money and belongings. He's the expert at taking care of things.... Isn't this great!

I recommend this dojo for everybody, and if your lucky you can see my intstructors katana....


:rofl: 

/Yari


----------

